# Could you imagine still hustling into your 80s?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Most Americans Will Never Be Able to Retire


Despite all the excitement at the prospect of retirement, and the fact that people think of it as a right, most Americans will never be able to retire.




outofyourrut.com






> *Newsflash: you will need to maintain active income sources until the day you die*


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Most Americans Will Never Be Able to Retire
> 
> 
> Despite all the excitement at the prospect of retirement, and the fact that people think of it as a right, most Americans will never be able to retire.
> ...


Been there. Done that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hell yes i love doing this
Death or deactivation are 
the only things that will stop me


----------



## Weredoingit (Jun 3, 2021)

Why not if that's what you want to do?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Most Americans Will Never Be Able to Retire
> 
> 
> Despite all the excitement at the prospect of retirement, and the fact that people think of it as a right, most Americans will never be able to retire.
> ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There are a couple on UP.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There are a couple on UP.


*$$ I love making money!!!
Don't think I will ever stop*


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I already self identify as 80


----------



## Weredoingit (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm 60 and am 0ne week away from being retired for one year after 33 years with the same employer. I never expected to go back to any kind of work but between being locked down during covid and running out of projects on the house I'm bored. So I started doing this almost two weeks ago. I like being able to turn it on or off when I want to work or not. The extra money is nice but that's really not why I'm doing it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Is that when your school loans are due to be paid off, your eighties?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I will prolly always work
I've seen too many people retire at 60 - and die a year later.

I like the challenges. The struggle keeps me alive and alert.


.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Could you imagine still hustling into your 80s?


The 1980s? Sure, why not?!?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Im not yet 80 (Ill be 75 in a few months) and I cant imagine not hustling..... ever.. Some of that is some sick psychological need to keep busy, and some of it is that I "need" the money.. I dont need the income now, I could spend down my savings, but I might need to move my wife and myself, into an assisted living facility sometime in the future. And that shit is expensive

So as long as I can hustle I will.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Weredoingit said:


> The extra money is nice but that's really not why I'm doing


welcome to the club.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There are a couple on UP.


Beats trading medications in the Prison Yard . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

*My*


Uber's Guber said:


> The 1980s? Sure, why not?!?
> View attachment 599104


Hmmmmm . . . Hustling in the 80's . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I will prolly always work
> I've seen too many people retire at 60 - and die a year later.
> 
> I like the challenges. The struggle keeps me alive and alert.
> ...


PLUS, and I have to add:
It is almost too easy when I compete with some kid that makes the mistake of underestimating me. Yea, I'm just a stupid old man. Right. LoL.
Haven't learned a thing this last half century. 

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Beats trading medications in the Prison Yard . . .


Same DAYAM thing as trading meds in the dayroom at 11am every Tuesday at The Sun Oaks Retirement Center (or, as the locals call it: God's Waiting Room)
They make deals for Viagra to Xanax and everything in between.
Old folks rock.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Same DAYAM thing as trading meds in the dayroom at 11am every Tuesday at The Sun Oaks Retirement Center (or, as the locals call it: God's Waiting Room)
> They make deals for Viagra to Xanax and everything in between.
> Old folks rock.
> 
> .


Actually, it's better.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Same DAYAM thing as trading meds in the dayroom at 11am every Tuesday at The Sun Oaks Retirement Center (or, as the locals call it: God's Waiting Room)
> They make deals for Viagra to Xanax and everything in between.
> Old folks rock.
> 
> .


Old people get all the good drugs.

[Sigh]


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"HUSTLE"


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Old people get all the good drugs.
> 
> [Sigh]


they’re using LSD and magic mushrooms to treat depression now. But I can’t find a shrink to treat me

maybe all the acid I took in the late 60’s is why I’m not depressed today


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

oldfart said:


> they’re using LSD and magic mushrooms to treat depression now. But I can’t find a shrink to treat me
> 
> maybe all the acid I took in the late 60’s is why I’m not depressed today


California is in the processes of legalizing psychedelics.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

If you "need" to work in your 80s, you handled your life's finances (and, therefore, your life) poorly IMO. If you "want" to work to remain active, social, etc I'm all for it.

I'd love to have a bleeding heart tell me I'm wrong, and explain how.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If you "need" to work in your 80s, you handled your life's finances (and, therefore, your life) poorly IMO. If you "want" to work to remain active, social, etc I'm all for it.
> 
> I'd love to have a bleeding heart tell me I'm wrong, and explain how.



Easy for you to say...
and you may be right, about how I handled my finances, and therefore my life. But understand no one has asked for your bleeding heart, 

What I would be interested in is your advice on what to do now. . . . Not what I should have done then.




.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Easy for you to say...
> and you may be right, about how I handled my finances, and therefore my life. But understand no one has asked for your bleeding heart,
> 
> What I would be interested in is your advice on what to do now. . . . Not what I should have done then.
> ...


I'm sorry you are in this situation. Keep plugging away. The comment I made, which I think you begrudgingly agreed with, stands.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I'm sorry you are in this situation. Keep plugging away. The comment I made, which I think you begrudgingly agreed with, stands.


I think you missed my point, or maybe i yours. . . You are the master of the obvious. Do you really think those of us in this position dont know how we got there. Or perhaps you think we can go back in time to do things differently. Your comment is of no use or help to me or anyone else in my position. You come across as a condescending little prick, But I dont know you well enough to be sure

And thats the point...You dont know me either or any of the other old guys on this forum. Does my wife have altzheimers, and have we gutted our savings to pay for her care. .Or did cancer take my daughter and Im caring for my grandkids.... Life happens and you cant prepare for everything


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I think you missed my point, or maybe i yours. . . You are the master of the obvious. Do you really think those of us in this position dont know how we got there. Or perhaps you think we can go back in time to do things differently. Your comment is of no use or help to me or anyone else in my position. You come across as a condescending little prick, But I dont know you well enough to be sure
> 
> And thats the point...You dont know me either or any of the other old guys on this forum. Does my wife have altzheimers, and have we gutted our savings to pay for her care. .Or did cancer take my daughter and Im caring for my grandkids.... Life happens and you cant prepare for everything


*$$$RIGHT NOW$$ *
Is the time to eliminate your debt. RIGHT NOW Everyone is hiring and scrambling for employees. Right now is the time to make a positive move forward toward your future.


Companies are hiring bodies. Get involved and hired into an occupation you know and understand.

You might be a VP in 18 months.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I think you missed my point, or maybe i yours. . . You are the master of the obvious. Do you really think those of us in this position dont know how we got there. Or perhaps you think we can go back in time to do things differently. Your comment is of no use or help to me or anyone else in my position. You come across as a condescending little prick, But I dont know you well enough to be sure
> 
> And thats the point...You dont know me either or any of the other old guys on this forum. Does my wife have altzheimers, and have we gutted our savings to pay for her care. .Or did cancer take my daughter and Im caring for my grandkids.... Life happens and you cant prepare for everything


You're very defensive and taking this personally. I'm sorry I got you upset. My comment was presented without judgment. Sometimes facts are facts, despite how close they hit home. I certainly have made many mistakes, the majority of them of my own doing.

I wish you good fortune in the wars to come.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't want to have to work when I am 80, however if I want to work I want to be able to.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You're very defensive and taking this personally. I'm sorry I got you upset. My comment was presented without judgment. Sometimes facts are facts, despite how close they hit home. I certainly have made many mistakes, the majority of them of my own doing.
> 
> I wish you good fortune in the wars to come.



My point is that you dont have the facts


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> My point is that you dont have the facts


I don't need them, Sir. The comment stands.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I love that I had the only "real" response and everyone walked right by it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

My friend hopes to have the same characteristics as The Father and simultaneously drive.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I don't need them, Sir. The comment stands.


 I understand your original comment "If you "need" to work in your 80s, you handled your life's finances (and, therefore, your life) poorly" to say:

If i have a financial need to work into my 80's I must have made some bad decisions. That may be true. But I assure you that every time I made a decision, i made the choice that I thought was best, for me and my family at the time, Looking back I can see what went right and what went wrong. Unfortunately my crystal ball wasnt working at the time

So here is one of the decisions I made that severely impacted my finances

when my daughter was diagnosed with cancer I moved 3000 miles, into her house to help care for her and my grandkids. .. Was that a bad decision? Actually, it wasnt a decision at all. I just did it I would argue that it was right thing to do. It may have cost me financially, but she is still alive 8 years later. 

and another:

I worked my way through college at a restaurant. When I got out of school, I was offered a management job with that same company. . I was also offered a state government job, more in line with my college major and my interests Both offered good pay and a good future. I took the government job. Who knew that little Billy Marriott would grow his parents company into the powerhouse it is today?.... Bad decision financially? Sure, but at the time it seemed the right thing to do

I could go on and on. You face a lot of decision points in 75 years. You do the best you can at each one

I said in an earlier post that my point was that you didnt have enough information to come to the conclusion you did. Theres another point. You cant go back


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I said in an earlier post that my point was that you didn't have enough information to come to the conclusion you did.


sometimes, well maybe most of the time here it is pointless to debate the 20 and 30 year olds here who have little concept of family or responsibilities. It can be fun, but it really is pointless. Sometimes the best course is to let them steep in their ignorance and naiveté.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sometimes, well maybe most of the time here it is pointless to debate the 20 and 30 year olds here who have little concept of family or responsibilities. It can be fun, but it really is pointless. Sometimes the best course is to let them steep in their ignorance and naiveté.


The resident windbag has chimed in. Best that he's ignored as well.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I understand your original comment "If you "need" to work in your 80s, you handled your life's finances (and, therefore, your life) poorly" to say:
> 
> If i have a financial need to work into my 80's I must have made some bad decisions. That may be true. But I assure you that every time I made a decision, i made the choice that I thought was best, for me and my family at the time, Looking back I can see what went right and what went wrong. Unfortunately my crystal ball wasnt working at the time
> 
> ...


Thanks for the background. This wasn't meant to be a biopsy of your life. Me critiquing your story comes across as "attacking the guy whose daughter has cancer". As you admit, we've all made financially foolish decisions, lived beyond our means, not worked as hard as needed, etc. Isn't that my point? Not sure what we're disagreeing about then.

I hope your daughter's health is better! She'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have been an exemplary decision maker during my life. That said I have made missteps as well.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have been an exemplary decision maker during my life. That said I have made missteps as well.


We all have.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> *My*
> 
> Hmmmmm . . . Hustling in the 80's . . .
> View attachment 599131


This "The Hustle" video is about the most erotic that a PG-rated video could be. 😁


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> California is in the processes of legalizing psychedelics.


Folks will need it to "tune out" all the folks defecating on the street.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 599092


I owe, I owe, its off to work I go


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Valar. Best of luck. And enjoy life the best you can. Sorry to hear about your daughter. I lost my only brother 15 years ago. I got only 1 month with him. I would have given it all to have xtra years 
You did what you had to


----------

